# [EJB3] Große Text- / Binärdateien zurückgeben



## Tobias (27. Okt 2007)

Hi, 

wahrscheinlich bin ich nur wieder übervorsichtig, aber ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich muß als Reaktion auf einen Methodenaufruf an einer Stateless Session Bean XML-Dateien (< 100 kb) und Binärdateien (100 kb < x < 2 mb) an den Aufrufer zurückgeben. Mein erster Gedanke war, ich könnte ja einfach Stream bzw Reader zurückliefern. Problem: Die Klassen scheinen beide nicht serialisierbar zu sein, kommen damit also nicht in Frage.
Wie aber geht man sowas dann an? Den Dateiinhalt einlesen und als Java-Object (byte[] bzw String) kommt doch wohl eher nicht in Frage, oder? Die Lösung ist wahrscheinlich was simples, aber ich steh mal wieder auf dem Schlauch ...

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar,
Tobias


----------



## ms (27. Okt 2007)

Welchen Applicationserver verwendest du?

ms


----------



## Tobias (27. Okt 2007)

JBoss 4.2, Version 5 wird gerade auf Praxistauglichkeit hin untersucht.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## ms (27. Okt 2007)

Werden die Daten wirklich remote übertragen? Also übers Netz oder andere VM?

ms


----------



## Tobias (27. Okt 2007)

In der Entwicklungsumgebung nicht, aber im Produktiveinsatz werden sie von einem Rechner zum anderen übertragen.

mpG
Tobias


----------

